# Training?



## E-Athlete (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a probken with my 1 week outdoor plant.  IT only recieves direct sublight from 12-7.  ANd because it gets no sun until 12 it is starting to wilt to the side it gets the most sun from.  Should i train it? if so how?


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2005)

Training is any method you use to control the growth of your plant. Topping is probably the most common form of training(for canabis). Topping is high stress training. Cutting the main grow stem off stresses the plant and causes it to redistribute its hormones to other grow tips resulting in the multi cola plants.
(Continued...)

Training plants with twist-ties is a great way to get them to bush out a bit. Just take any type of plastic or paper twist tie and wrap it around the top of the plant, then pull it over until the top is bent over 90-180 degrees and then attach this to the main stem lower on the plant. Do this for one week and then release the plant from it's bond. The plant can be trained in this fashion to take less vertical space and to grow bushier, to fill the grow space and force lower limbs to grow upward and join the green canopy. This technique takes advantage of the fact that if the top is pulled over, it creates a hormonal condition in the plant that makes it bush out at all lower internodes.


----------



## E-Athlete (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you joey.  your imput answered my question fully and in a way i can understand.  This will most likely help me grow a better, healthier plant.


----------

